# neuer Teich in der Pfalz



## PfaelzerMaedel (30. Aug. 2013)

Guten Morgen an alle,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen hier im Forum angemeldet und habe mir durch Stöbern hier schon jede Menge Tipps und Ideen geholt .

Nun würde ich mich Euch gerne vorstellen und auch meinen "neuen" Teich.

Mein Name ist Kerstin, bin 44 Jahre alt und "Single" ;-)... wobei das ja hier nix zu Sache tut . 

Ich habe vor ca. 15 Jahren zusammen mit meinem damaligen Lebenspartner ein Haus gekauft und eine Teich angelegt. Dieser war damals aus selbstgeklebten Folienbahnen gebaut und jetzt wurden die Klebenähte undicht und somit hatte ich seit letztem Jahr das Problem, dass nur noch ca. 2/3 Wasserstand möglich waren. Flicken war unmöglich, also habe ich mich für diesen Urlaub zu einer Generalsanierung entschlossen... und so sah der Teich Anfang Juni aus, nachdem er leer gemacht wurde:



 

 

Jetzt im August kam neue Folie rein und alles wurde wieder schön gemacht... wobei ich noch nicht fertig bin:



 

 

 

Die Sandsteine am Rand waren früher im Wasser, aber man sagte mir, dass diese "weich" seien und Nährstoffe abgeben würden und deshalb nicht für in das Wasser geeignet seien... also müssen sie dieses Mla draußen bleiben.

Der Wulst am Rand wird noch mit einer Ufermatte bedeckt, aber auf die Lieferung warte ich schon seit Tagen und somit ist das noch nicht passiert. Weiterhin habe ich noch "große" Kiesel für in das Wasser bestellt, damit ich die Folie an einigen Faltenstellen noch beschweren und auch etwas aufhübschen kann.

Pflanzen haben seit 2 Tagen auch Einzug erhalten... habe es noch bescheiden gehalten, denn ich weiß ja wie das Zeug wächst ... nachkaufen kann man immer. Es sind auch einige Unterwasserpflanzen, wie z.B. __ Hornkraut, drin. Fische will ich erst für das nächste Jahr.

Sooooo.... jetzt seit Ihr dran.... überschüttet mich mit Euren Ideen was noch alles gemacht werden kann oder besser gemacht werden muss.

P.S. fast hätte ich es vergessen... mein Teich ist 9,5m lang und ca. 6m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,70m


----------



## Patrick K (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Kerstin

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen

Na da hast du dir aber mal Arbeit gemacht ,nach den Jahren war da sicher mehr als genug Dreck drin ,jetzt gleich mal zum negativen ,warum hast du die tiefwasserzone so klein gelassen ,oder sieht das auf den Bildern nur so klein aus ?

ansonsten wirst du mit Sicherheit wieder viel Spass mit deinem Teichlein haben 

Lieben Gruss aus Meckenheim nach Maxdorf 
Patrick


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Patrick,

nein, Du hast Recht... die Tiefwasserzone ist sehr klein gewesen und auch so geblieben. Habe da damals einen Fehler gemacht... aber da die alte Folie als "Schutz" unten drunter geblieben ist habe ich daran nix ändern können.

LG nach Meckenheim


----------



## Michael H (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Dann will ich auch mal Hallo sagen von Pfälzer zu Pfälzerin .

Sieht Gut aus , aber wie sieht es aus mit Besatz...?

So ein paar Fischlein machen ungemein Spass.


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Michael,

einen lieben Gruß zurück . Fische sind geplant, allerdings erst für das nächste Jahr... ich möchte ja, dass meine Pflanzen schön anwachsen können und nicht gleich den Geiern zum Frass vorgeworfen werden


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Sooooo.... die Ufernmatten sind da... bzw. auch schon an Ort uns Stelle verbracht

 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf die Steine warten....


----------



## Moonlight (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Das sind keine Ufermatten ... das sind Kokosmatten
Kein guter Schachzug. Die Dinger bestehen, wie der Name sagt, aus Kokosfasern und verrotten.
In 1 oder 2 Jahren sind die zerfallen ...

Ufermatten verrotten nicht.

Mandy


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hi Mandy,

ja, das war mir schon klar... ich möchte die ja auch bepflanzen und hoffe, dass bis dahin nix mehr zu sehen ist... die Ufermatten sehen mir zu sehr nach Kunstrasen aus. Mag sein, dass ich da nun mal wieder einen Fehler gemacht habe... wäre schade, wenn es grottenfalsch gedacht gewesen wäre.


----------



## Joerg (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Kerstin,
:Willkommen2

Dein Teich sieht toll aus. 
Bei der Grundsanierung wäre ich wohl auch hingegangen und hätte die Tiefzone deutlich vergrößert.


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Jörg,

Danke 

Ja, die Tiefwasserzone... hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber manchmal muss man Kompromisse machen... vor allen Dingen wenn man (bzw. in dem Fall Frau ) alles alleine stemmen muss. Wie schon geschrieben, die alte Folie ist als Schutz drunter geblieben und DIE rausmachen, weiter ausgraben usw. das hätte meine Kräfte überstiegen.

Aber ich mag ja nicht viele Fische reinsetzen nächstes Jahr... müssen sie halt ein wenig kuscheln im Winter


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Sorry kerstin,

Herzlich willkommen 
Wo sind nur meine manieren 

Ich hab erfahrung mit kokosmatten. Die bieten zwar vorerst halt,aber durch das zerfallen geben sie nährstoffe ins wasser ab und die pflanzen können abrutschen.
Das könnte ne grüne suppe und ne blanke folie nach sich ziehen.

Sicher sehen ufermatten erst mal nicht schön aus,aber sie bieten den pflanzen halt und bleiben bestehen. Aber die wächst zu,dann sieht man sie nicht mehr.

Und meinen vorrednern muß ich recht geben . . .die tiefzone ist viel zu klein.

Wenn fische 'kuscheln',können sich krankheiten und __ parasiten rasant ausbreiten.
Vom sauerstoffmangel nicht zu reden.

Mach die zone größer,dann ist das besser für die tiere.

Was willst du überhaupt einsetzen?

Mandy


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Kerstin,

Willkommen im Forum der Teichjaner...

Ich kann meinen Vorredner und rinnen nur beipflichten, jetzt wo Du noch ganzam Anfang und an einem Neustart stehst, machst Du besser den Tiefenbereich größer. Du wirst Dich später irgendwann ärgern das Du es nicht direkt gemacht hast.

Zu den Ufermatten die Du als zu künstlich siehst, die werden nach auslegen noch mit Sand/Lehmgemisch eingeschlemmt, min. 2-3 cm dick, vielleicht besser noch ca. 5cm, dann bepflanzt, oder noch besser,  mit einer Samenmischung ausgesäät. Wenn alles angewachsen ist siehst Du nix mehr von künstlicher Kunstrasen Ufermatte...
Die Kokosmatten sind zwar "billiger" aber nicht für mehr als 2-3 Jahre geeignet. Dann wird Dir die ganze "neue" Bepflanzung abrutschen...

Was mich noch ein wenig stutzig macht sind Deine Angaben über das Volumen, 50000 L? Sicher?
Nach Deinen Bildern ist der Teich seehr flach, als guter Refenzpunkt sind die Pflanzkörbe an zu sehen und das durcheinen der Falten der Folie im Wasser...

Auch würde ich mir das mit den Fischen noch sehr gut überlegen, die Fische, um Ihnen was gutes zu tun, benötigen im Winter nicht nur Tiefe, sondern auch eine angemessene Breite, oder wolltest du den Winter in Deiner Gästetoilette verbringen? 

Selbst bei nur einer bepflanzung sollten verschiedene Tiefenzonen für verschiedene Pflanzungen vorhanden sein, 0 - -10 cm für eine Sumpfzone, 20 - -70 cm für verschiedene Pflanzen und einen Bereich für ein paar schöne Seerosen die auch im Winter darin  unbeschadet verbringen können.

Sorry, bin nur am.... ich wünsche Dir aber trotzdem ein gutes Gelingen...


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

erst einmal Danke für das nette Aufnehmen in Eure Runde 

Also, die Tiefwasserzone ist zwar sehr klein, aber nicht soooo klein wie es auf dem Bild wirkt . Ich habe an der tiefsten Stelle 1,70m und eine Bereich von ca. 3m x 1,5m.... also größer als so mancher Teich selbst. Natürlich hätte ich die Tiefwasserzone gerne noch vergrößert, aber das war für mich alleine nicht zu stemmen.

Fische mag ich eigentlich gar nicht sooooo viele einsetzen, auf jeden Fall ziehen Mooderlieschen ein und vielleicht noch 2 oder 3 __ Oberflächenfische (die sind aber eher für meine Mutter, die steht darauf), denke da vielleicht an Orfen. Ansonsten mag ich mich eigentlich mehr an den "natürlichen" Tieren erfreuen wie __ Libellen, Vögeln etc.

Ach ja Horst... eine Seerose hab ich schon eingesetzt letzte Woche, aber die braucht wohl noch ein paar Tage bis die Blätter lang genug bis an die Oberfläche sind... sobald sichtbar reiche ich Bilder nach 

Aber bitte.... weiter her mit Euren Tipps, ich bin dankbar dafür!!!!!

LG Kerstin


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> Was mich noch ein wenig stutzig macht sind Deine Angaben über das Volumen, 50000 L? Sicher?



Also... meine Rechnung:

9,50 m Länge x 6,10 m Breite x 1,70m Tiefe = 98,515qm, dann das ganze durch 2 weil die Tiefe ja nicht überall ist und grob genommen wie eine Diagonale gesehen werden kann... dann komme ich auf 49,2575 qm

Keeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiine Ahnung ob ich da jetzt einen Denkfehler hab , aber Ihr dürft mich gerne aufklären!


----------



## einfachichKO (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

mmmh...das kleine Loch da in der Mitte, hat das eine Länge von 3 m?
Die Tauchpumpe ist schätzungweise ca. 40 cm hoch und hat wohl einen ø von ca.12-15 cm.

 

Wie Tief ist denn die Zone um das "Loch"?
Eine mittlere Tiefe von ca. 35 cm, kommt das hin?
Obwohl die Pflanzkörbe vielleicht nur 2-3 cm im Wasser stehen...diese aber ca. 10 cm hoch sind.

9,5 m mal 6,10 mal 0,35 = ca. 20.000 L
Tiefwasserbereich: 3 m mal 1,5 mal 1,35 (35 cm vom oberen Bereich abgezogen) = ca. 4.000 L

Gesamt ca. 24.000 L Inhalt...abzüglich der Rundungen würde ich schätzen ca. 22.000 L

Kann aber auch sein das ich hier jetzt komplett falsch liege


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> mmmh...das kleine Loch da in der Mitte, hat das eine Länge von 3 m?
> 
> Kann aber auch sein das ich hier jetzt komplett falsch liege



Huhu Horst,

leider kann ich es nicht mehr soooooo genau nachmessen.... aber die Aufnahme stellt das alles ein wenig "falsch" da... war wohl eine falsche Perspektive.

Der äußere Rand hat eine Tiefe von ca. 20cm... die nächste Stufe von ca. 40cm.... dann kommt noch eine von ca. 60-80cm und dann der tiefe Fall 

Auf jeden Fall alles nicht tief genug wie ich nun weiß... aber leider nicht mehr ändern kann


----------



## muh.gp (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Kerstin,

zunächst mal herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Und viel Spaß hier im Forum!

@alle Kommentatoren in diesem Thread: jetzt hackt doch nich so auf der Tiefe rum. Kerstin hat doch noch gar nicht gesagt, was für Fische rein kommen. Ich finde es echt vermessen, wenn hier mittels Bildern das Volumen berechnet wird. Und ob es nun 20.000, 30.000 oder 50.000 Liter, ist doch vollkommen egal, solange Kerstin der Teich gefällt. Klar, ich hätte an ihrer Stelle auch tiefer gebaut, aber genau deshalb habe ich meinen eigenen Teich gebaut und nicht den anderer Mitglieder.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Holger,

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung.

@all: ich hätte gerne an der Form und Tiefe was geändert jetzt bei der Renovierung... ich weiß, dass eigentlich alles etwas tiefer bzw. die Tiefwasserzone breiter sein müsste... aber ich konnte es nicht  und nun versucht ich halt aus dem gegebenen das Beste zu machen.


----------



## Patrick K (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Kerstin

mach dir mal keinen Kopp, kaum einer hier hat einen optimalen Teich und mal ganz ehrlich sooooooooooooooooo schlecht ist dein Teich jetzt auch nicht .

LG Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*



Patrick K schrieb:


> ... kaum einer hier hat einen optimalen Teich ...



Kerstin,

auch meiner ist nicht optimal  Aber so was merkt man immer erst hinterher ... und meistens dann, wenn man es kaum noch, oder gar nicht mehr ändern kann.

Mach das Beste draus und wenn die Tiefzone wirklich 3m lang ist dann können da auch locker __ Moderlieschen und 3 Orfen über den Winter schlafen 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie der Teich zugewachsen aussieht.
Hast Du noch "alte" Bilder?

Mandy


----------



## lotta (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Hallo Holger 
Hallo Kerstin erstmal  und :willkommen!
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich beim Lesen deiner Beiträgre und beim Betrachten deiner Bilder, 
ebenso über dein Teichvolumen gerätselt habe.
Aber, wie Holger schon sagte: das ist ja hier nicht das Thema!
Ich finde vor allem, dass du es gut gemacht hast , alles wieder auzupeppen.
Das sei doch erstmal gelobt.
Den Tips der anderen User, kann ich mich nur anschließen, 
aber es scheint ja für dich, nicht so einfach zu sein, 
nochmal umzuplanen und umzubauen...
Aber glaube mir und all den anderen, ich hab in 3 Jahren 3 Mal vergrößert und verbessert...
Kerstin, mach es gleich, bevor du dich im kommenden Frühjahr, 
wenn du Fische einsetzen möchtest, ärgerst und von vorne anfängst.
Du hast dich(im Gegensatz zu mir) rechtzeitig hier angemeldet und hast die Chance, 
die Tips frühzeitig zu bekommen.
Denke doch vielleicht nochmal drüber nach. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, weiterhin so viel Energie wie bisher...
und viel Kraft und Spaß  um deine Teichträume umzusetzen.


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich in der Pfalz*

Danke Euch.... werde nochmals in mich gehen


----------

